# Kyrenia???



## cazaustralia (Jun 22, 2008)

Is there anybody there??
Wish somebody would make contact with us from Kyrenia...
We're a couple of musos who'd love to make Northern Cyprus our new home.
Will we be singing and socialising on our own when we get there?
XXXX caz


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

cazaustralia said:


> Is there anybody there??
> Wish somebody would make contact with us from Kyrenia...
> We're a couple of musos who'd love to make Northern Cyprus our new home.
> Will we be singing and socialising on our own when we get there?
> XXXX caz


Hopefully there is someone out there who can help you, but not always



Michelle


----------



## gloucester_geezer (May 5, 2008)

Hi, 
I spent some time living just outside Kyrenia, if you want any advice/info then just ask and if I can help I will. Regards, Paul


----------

